

Composable hashing in Clojure/Java - auggierose
https://github.com/phlegmaticprogrammer/tillich_zemor_hash

======
pjscott
Nice! With this, you can get the same parallelizability and fast incremental
updating as a hash tree, with the same output as a simple hash-of-all-the-
bytes.

~~~
auggierose
Yeah, exactly. I am using it for hashing btrees, will put this up next week or
so on github.

